# Solved: outlook express cannot open because another instance is already running..?



## food7 (Nov 1, 2005)

That is the message I get when I try to open outlook express. Strange, if I restart my computer I can open it, but then after I close it, it cannot be reopened again without getting a similar error message. I am going to post a hijack log, cuz references in other posts suggest that it could be a bug. Let me know if anyone sees anything.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:13:45 PM, on 3/26/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5335.0005)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Stardock\SDMCP.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\pcAnywhere\awhost32.exe
C:\Program Files\USBToolbox\Res.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
C:\Program Files\SyncroSoft\Pos\H2O\cledx.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Distillr\Acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\DynDNS Updater\DynDNS.exe
C:\Program Files\Replay Radio 6\ReplayRadio.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Mightyfax\MFNTCTL.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Webshots\webshots.scr
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgalry.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\comp\hpdarc.exe
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MOZILL~1\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Joel & Tara Weidman\Desktop\hijack\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54729
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=55245&clcid={SUB_CLCID}
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Nick Aracde Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-9EB4-FE6FA694B13E} - C:\PROGRA~1\NICKAR~1\NICKAR~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [USB Storage Toolbox] C:\Program Files\USBToolbox\Res.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SM1BG] C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [H2O] C:\Program Files\SyncroSoft\Pos\H2O\cledx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Version Cue CS2] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\ControlPanel\VersionCueCS2Tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 7.0] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Distillr\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [type32] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Replay Center] "C:\Program Files\Replay Radio 6\ReplayRadio.exe" -quiet
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: MightyFAX Controller.lnk = C:\Program Files\Mightyfax\MFNTCTL.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\npjpi150_05.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\npjpi150_05.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {6E5A37BF-FD42-463A-877C-4EB7002E68AE} (Housecall ActiveX 6.5) - http://us-housecall.trendmicro-europe.com/housecall/applet/html/native/x86/win32/activex/hcImpl.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: wbsys.dll, NVDESK32.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: MCPClient - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Stardock\mcpstub.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: PCANotify - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\PCANotify.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WBSrv - C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\WINDOW~1\wbsrv.dll
O21 - SSODL: IconPackager Repair - {1799460C-0BC8-4865-B9DF-4A36CD703FF0} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\iprepair.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Version Cue CS2 - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\bin\VersionCueCS2.exe" -win32service (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: pcAnywhere Host Service (awhost32) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\pcAnywhere\awhost32.exe
O23 - Service: C-DillaCdaC11BA - C-Dilla Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
O23 - Service: DynDNS Updater Service (DynDNS_Updater_Service) - Kana Solution - C:\Program Files\DynDNS Updater\DynDNS.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server (RoxLiveShare) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxLiveShare.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe
O23 - Service: RoxUpnpRenderer (RoxUPnPRenderer) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCom\RoxUpnpRenderer.exe
O23 - Service: RoxUpnpServer - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Digital Home\RoxUpnpServer.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher (RoxWatch) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - Unknown owner - %ProgramFiles%\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe" -d -f "%ProgramFiles%\WinPcap\rpcapd.ini (file missing)

Thanks!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *food7*

Has this problem started since installing Internet Explorer 7?
As far as I know that is still in Beta.
Does Task Manager show Outlook Express still running after you have closed the program?
Does Outlook Express open normally, if you End Task on the process *msimn.exe* in Task Manager first?


----------



## Tezuka (Jul 14, 2004)

C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe

try endtask that,
CTRL SHIFT ESC


----------



## food7 (Nov 1, 2005)

Actually, I did just install the beta internet explorer 7, though I use firefox... I did it for kicks, to see what it would look like.

Task manager does not show outlook express still running.

Cannot see msimn.exe in the list of processes either.

CTRL SHIFT ESC did nothing. Is there a context in which I am supposed to use that commmand.

Should I uninstall the beta ie 7?

Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## food7 (Nov 1, 2005)

found msim.exe.... ending that did it thanks.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Something must be keeping Outlook Express from terminating normally.
You shouldn't have to End Task on msimn.exe after closing Outlook Express.

If this started after installing Internet Explorer 7, I would lean towards that as the culprit.
If it started before installing Internet Explorer 7 then the first area I would look at would be any anti-spam programs you may have installed.


----------



## Rev. Jim (Sep 24, 2006)

I&#8217;ve been receiving the same message since loading IE 7C. (No problem with IC 7 beta). It seems that changing identities triggers the problem. In any case, if I exit Outlook Express by logging out, when I restart Outlook Express I don&#8217;t get the offending message or the frustration of having to reboot the computer.
Now, I wish there were a way to have Outlook Express by default log out when I close it.


----------

